# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  SRK, tandem two-seat car, Arcimoto,  Eugene, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Arcimoto - arcimoto.com

youtube.com/Arcimoto

facebook.com/Arcimoto

twitter.com/Arcimoto

linkedin.com/company/arcimoto

----------


## Airicist

Arcimoto SRK: a crazy, street-legal electric trike

Published on Jan 29, 2016




> The Arcimoto SRK is a three-wheeled electric vehicle with a unique design. It's fast, fun, and maybe even a little bit practical. The Verge's Sean O'Kane took it for a test drive in Las Vegas. Here is his initial reaction.

----------


## Airicist

Arcimoto hands-on

Published on Jan 26, 2018

----------

